# boar hunter spear



## hellize (Sep 3, 2019)

Long time ago there was a thing called rifle to take down such tasty beast as a wild boar and from great distances too.
... a long time ago there were many other wondrous things as well. Even these mighty creatures were only about a meter tall and about a 100 kilos at most.
The world has changed quite a bit. Boars are as large as a cow nowadays and cows are... well, they are a bit different as well.

Boar hunting and spears actually go hand in hand. Some prefer pig sticking onfoot, and others on wolf-back (don't even ask).
It usually goes like so. A few men and women assemble, no less than four, they all wear some light armor, preferably made of centipede chitin reinforced with thin iron bands treated with mole fat. They all must use respirators as well, in case of a deadly radioactive puffball outburst.
Extreme caution is advised since a startled or angry wild boar is a desperate fighter and therefore the pig-sticker must possess a good eye, a steady hand, a cool head (some has two) and a courageous heart.
Now all that's needed is a good spear, specifically designed for the sole purpose of pig-sticking. The head must be such to penetrate deep and deal massive amounts of damage with a single throw or jab. It must be wide and strong, and should have two wings near the end of the socket. These wings are designed to prevent the spear from penetrating too deep into the boar. This keeps the boar from running up the spear and attacking the hunter, and also makes it easier to remove the spear and strike again.
The haft is characterized as being thicker and stronger than most spears. This handle is also much shorter than a standard scavenger spear, which makes it easy to handle in tight brush.

Now get out of the bunker and go find yourself a boar!

The spear head is 42 cm long, with a 24 cm long, 6.5 cm wide and 8 mm thick blade.
I forged it using motorcycle chain with a 5160 steel core. it is a san mai.


----------

